# wunderground.com - Novidade (Radiação Solar)



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2008 às 20:25)

Esstava eu a navegar no wunderground quando fui à página da minha estação e vi a novidade:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMOITAMO1

A de Abrantes também tem sensor solar:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IABRANTE3

Fica a informação


----------

